# 1700 hydraulic problems



## wonl2 (Sep 14, 2014)

Hello Forum Members, I have a 1700 that was sitting for at least 8 years. It several hours to get her started. The FEL and 3 pt worked sporadically at first, lifting the bucket a foot or so and also minimal movement of the 3 pt. I drained the hydraulic system and cleaned the filter. The hydraulic fluid looked like coffee with a lot of cream. The filter was also pretty dirty. I filled the reservoir with 28 quarts of hydraulic oil (5 quarts to accommodate FEL).
Everything operated perfectly while I operated all components through their range. I then drove the tractor approximately 100 feet. When I tried to lift the FEL or operate the 3 pt nothing worked. The tractor still would drive properly. I checked the hydraulic fluid level and the level was above the full mark. I let the tractor sit for a week and tried it again. Same results.

Is my pump bad or going bad? Should I drain the hydraulic oil again and replace with new oil? Any other suggestions???

Thanks for and and all replies.

Phil


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Phil,

Welcome aboard the Ford/New Holland tractor forum.

See attached "hydraulic pump & piping" diagram. Did you clean the suction screen (item #15)? Do you have a hydraulic filter other than the suction screen?

It sounds like your pump lost prime. You may have a suction leak (leaking O-rings at connections). Does your suction line have any rubber hose sections in it? Possibly deteriorated internally or collapsed? 

To check the pump, remove banjo bolt #22 and crank the engine with the kill rod out so it will not start. Be prepared for an oily mess.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

As an alternative to removing the banjo bolt on the pump discharge in the above post, on the right side of lift piston head there is square-headed pipe plug (see item #28 on attached diagram). If you take this plug out, it allows you to put a pressure gauge (liquid filled 3000psi) there. Put a gauge there to see if you have any pressure. 

Or you can install a hose barb in this port and route a 1/2" clear plastic tube back to the hydraulic reservoir filler port. This will allow you to observe the hydraulic flow for air bubbles.


----------



## wonl2 (Sep 14, 2014)

Thanks BigT. I'll check it out this weekend. Is there another hydraulic filter other than the screen?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Some models have a filter right by the pump. Your parts diagram doesn't show one, and you confirm that your does not have this filter.


----------



## Undy (6 mo ago)

I know this is an ancient thread, but so is my tractor, and I’m even older.
I have a 1700 with the typical symptoms: FEL and 3pt work intermittently and are shaky if they move.
I’ve cleaned the filter and swapped fluid repeatedly. I’ve just replaced all 4 Orings at the banjo bolts on the sump line TO the pump, plus the 1 Oring at the pump inlet. I’ve also replaced the seal on the 3pt cylinder around a year ago, (which solved the problem of the arms sagging).
The original problems continue. I took advice from this forum and have removed the plug on the valve in front of the seat. I have clear tubing feeding back into the dipstick hole. With the engine running, I see occasional small air bubbles moving.
So where do I go from here? These are my only ideas:
The gasket between the filter and the tractor was not available, so I cut one of thick gasket paper. This seems like an unlikely problem to me, since the gasket meets the metal filter frame, while the fluid flows through the screen. Any thoughts? If it is the culprit, what ought the gasket be cut from? Cork, etc?
Could air bubbles come from a problem with the loader control? I read that the FEL control is open in the center (not sure of terminology) so the fluid flows through it at all times. Assuming this is correct, it seems to me that if I entirely disconnected the FEL control at the tractor, and ran a hydraulic hose from one port to the other (loop the fluid out and in), I could determine if the air bubbles are caused by a problem in the control.
Any ideas are welcomed. Thanks for any help. 
Paul


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Paul. Has this problem always been there since you got the tractor, used I'm assuming, or did it start after one of your maintenance services? Just curious as to the type or brand of fluid you are using.


----------



## Undy (6 mo ago)

Hi! Thanks for the welcome. 
Yes, I got it used, about three years ago. The motor had been rebuilt. The problem began shortly after I got it and I’ve been chasing it ever since. 
I’m using Farm and Fleet premium tractor trans-hydraulic fluid. Says recommended for ford ESN-M2C134-D.


----------



## Undy (6 mo ago)

Update here. I installed a 3000 psi gauge in the port in front of the seat. It barely showed any pressure, at least until I moved the 3pt lever to its highest position, when it gradually went up to around 1000 and the engine lugs.


----------



## Don't Blame Me (May 9, 2021)

The 1700 is an amazing little tractor. It was my first tractor with 4-wheel drive. I didn't have the FEL, but mine would get intermitted spells like that and would eventually correct itself, in a few days. Never could figure out exactly what was the cause. I sold it in 2004 but not because of the hydraulics, I wanted a tractor with FEL.


----------

